# Rabbit hunting beginner



## Gumball01 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi all...

I posted here previously about maybe getting interested in rabbit hunting and got some good feedback and invitations (thank you by the way--I'm hoping to get back with some of you soon!)

But--as I've never been on a rabbit hunt (or at least not since I was a little kid) and don't have any friends who hunt rabbit, I have no idea what I need gear-wise.

My understanding is to just get some good tough clothes but, outside, that, I'm at a loss.

So what kind of clothing do I need? 

For a gun--I have a 12 gauge I use for waterfowl--will that work if I just get an appropriate shell/choke? 

What am I missing? All your help is appreciated!


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

For solo hunting, I like to sneak around win the snow with a .22 rifle or pistol and try to catch them sitting.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I think you have what you need. It doesn't get much easier than rabbit hunting. Depending on your water fowl gun it might be a long barrel and that will do the job but might get old carrying it if it is a long barrelled gun. Just go for a walk and kick some brush piles.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd get some brush leg chaps for walking through briars and/or kicking brush piles.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Gumball,
A 12ga. will do just fine on the bunnies. Go with an IC choke as shots will generally be close. A 1oz. load of #6 is hard to beat. 

Brush pants as stated above or a pair a carharts will save your legs some abuse. If you don't have the opportunity to hunt with hounds, walking slowly through bunnie cover works. Look for parts of the rabbit, eye, ears, white patch on the forehead, etc. Kick any cover you come upon. It doesn't take much to hide a rabbit. 

I usually wait until we get a little snow as its much easier to see them, but anytime you can get out is good. Fleas are always a problem. I'll hang a rabbit in a tree after I shoot it and some of the fleas seem to jump ship as the body temp drops. 

Good luck, and let us know how you do.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Young kids (your own, a little brother, someone elses) make good rabbit dogs. I have hunted behind them more than once. Just someone else to kick that pile while you are at the ready. Safe shots only of course!


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

My preference for equipment is a light open choked gun, comfortable boots, chaps or tough pants for briers, and most important, a good recipe. I also prefer to wait til it's cold and snowy, less fleas then but if you do find some, a good roll in the snow helps. Or like said before, hang it in a tree and circle back later.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Carhartt Bibs (tan or brown) and layer underneath according to temperature. Then all you need is warm boots and your 12 gauge will do just fine.


----------

